# Had to try this little pattern K



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Saw it free on ravelry and thought it would make a nice coat/ cardigan as the weather cools decided to knit a beret to go with it . The pattern was straight forward and easy to follow and comes in two different styles . A shorter basic cardigan , or the one I knit which is longer and has a bit of a swing style to it . I will definitely knit this again and use a nicer yarn as I was lazy and just picked up this colour and started to knit .
Link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

It's very nice...what's the name of the pattern on Ravelry?


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

Forgive me...I just saw it! Need new glasses.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Love this adorable outfit! It's so cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrh said:


> Forgive me...I just saw it! Need new glasses.


Thank you and I need new glasses too :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

xoxokc said:


> Love this adorable outfit! It's so cute!


Thank you


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I agreem a lovely pattern and feel I must try as well! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I put my glasses on and can now say this is beautiful! I love the colour and the swing style - glad you chose that. think I will have a go at it and follow your lead with the swing style..i may make two - one for a "give away".....thanks so much for posting this!!!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you also have the pattern for the beret?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

rosw said:


> I agreem a lovely pattern and feel I must try as well! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its very nice and the buttons just finish both items off very well. :sm24:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

So cute, live the swing style. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

meetoo said:


> I put my glasses on and can now say this is beautiful! I love the colour and the swing style - glad you chose that. think I will have a go at it and follow your lead with the swing style..i may make two - one for a "give away".....thanks so much for posting this!!!


I liked the swing style better thought it was a little different . It's knit all in one top down . The pattern says to knit the button band separate , but I just added 5 stitches either side


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Whatever yarn you used, it looks wonderful. I love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Casper12a said:


> Do you also have the pattern for the beret?


That was a free pattern I've had a while I will go take a look to see if I can find the link
Edit I had a quick look and couldn't find it but later on I will go through my history and find it that way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannie maggie said:


> Its very nice and the buttons just finish both items off very well. :sm24:


Thank you very much


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

What a lovely pattern & to have different versions too! I might be brain dead but when I went to get the pattern it said there was an errata,which had to be ignored a 'wpt', what is a wpt, can someone remind me please? From a brain dead Suzanne,thank you! ????


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, so precious!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link - very cute


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute sweater, but I'm also interested in the quilt. Did you make it?


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colour.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link to this beautiful sweater!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's lovely. Just had a quick look on Ravelry but yours has more of a swing to it. I like the shaping.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweet outfit! Love the hat and buttons, too. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Squiter60 said:


> So cute, live the swing style. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous...Love the color...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

imalulu said:


> Whatever yarn you used, it looks wonderful. I love it.


Thank you I just picked up an oddball of dk yarn I had and started knitting


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely little coat.. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sukiesue said:


> What a lovely pattern & to have different versions too! I might be brain dead but when I went to get the pattern it said there was an errata,which had to be ignored a 'wpt', what is a wpt, can someone remind me please? From a brain dead Suzanne,thank you! ????


Think it means wrap and turn but not to sure . It wasn't in the actual pattern must have been removed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Oh, so precious!


Thank you


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

It is so sweet, I love the colors and can't see anything wrong with the yarn. Cute beret and buttons too.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Elegant


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You did an awesome job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eppe said:


> thanks for the link - very cute


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Isabel said:


> Cute sweater, but I'm also interested in the quilt. Did you make it?


Thank you and no quilting is on my list of things to learn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Puppies101 said:


> Beautiful, love the colour.


Thank you


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very, very nice. I love that you added the beret to complete the outfit. 

Will look forward to other versions you knit, but I love the color of this one (one of my favorite colors).


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That's sweet. I'll be bookmarking that pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I remember seeing this on Ravelry when it first came out.... great color and, of course, stitch work. :sm24:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that I've checked the pattern, I'm glad I've seen your pictures. Your version of the longer sweater is much cuter than the Ravelry site shows!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Thank you for the link to this beautiful sweater!


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> That's lovely. Just had a quick look on Ravelry but yours has more of a swing to it. I like the shaping.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> What a sweet outfit! Love the hat and buttons, too. Thanks for the pattern link.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That really is pretty, the swing effect is lovely as is the colour. ????????


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

That's so lovely, such a pretty colour, thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Annette P. said:


> Gorgeous...Love the color...


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RitaMarie said:


> SOOO cute...saved for GGD...TFS


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Lovely little coat.. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it Thx for the link :sm02:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

That's just adorable. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yarnawhile said:


> It is so sweet, I love the colors and can't see anything wrong with the yarn. Cute beret and buttons too.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dccjb said:


> Elegant


Thank you


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my! How delightful. Divine color, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> You did an awesome job


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Very, very nice. I love that you added the beret to complete the outfit.
> 
> Will look forward to other versions you knit, but I love the color of this one (one of my favorite colors).


Thank you very much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work as always Sonja. I love this gorgeous set!!! ???? Ros


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

That is so pretty.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovely, something different, I like the colour too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

willi66 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Quiltermouse said:


> That's sweet. I'll be bookmarking that pattern. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and you are very welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> I remember seeing this on Ravelry when it first came out.... great color and, of course, stitch work. :sm24:


Thank you . Yes that's when I got it I always check to see what's come out new and try to get them while they are free :sm01:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice set,love the colours too.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous outfit ????????


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty such a nice color


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Quiltermouse said:


> Now that I've checked the pattern, I'm glad I've seen your pictures. Your version of the longer sweater is much cuter than the Ravelry site shows!


Thank you very much . I wanted it to look more like a coat than a cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That really is pretty, the swing effect is lovely as is the colour. ????????


Thank you Newbie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caxton said:


> That's so lovely, such a pretty colour, thank you for the pattern link.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Found the pattern for the beret 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-rollin-beret 
I knit 6 rows of rib rat here than the stockinette stitch as I thought it looked to loose


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I like that not too fussy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, love the colour you have chosen.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That is so beautiful. Such a pretty colour and the little hat is gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary Diaz said:


> Love it Thx for the link :sm02:


Thank you


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your sweater and hat are beautiful, I love the color.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous set, the buttons are perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What a darling set!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Very lovely and such nice knitting. What yarn is that?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely and now in my library, I love the colour.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice work. Wish the pattern came in larger sizes.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cronewbie said:


> That is so pretty.


Thank you Cronewbie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Lovely, something different, I like the colour too.


Thank you very much Lexiemae


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Very sweet! Nice work!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Love it. Beautiful choice of yarn and wonderful knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty...love the color!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice outfit....good work.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Adorable. I wish it came in "big people" sizes. Lol.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

A very pretty set... and I love the color too! :sm24:


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty, love the pattern and the color you used.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I love this swing type jacket. I have a little firl in mind to make itfor. I have saved the pattern.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's adorable!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! It is so lovely and the colors are wonderful. I really like the hat style as well. Thnx for sharing this. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mopa2282 said:


> Very nice set,love the colours too.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Gorgeous outfit ????????


Thank you Mad loch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> Very pretty such a nice color


Thank you God's girl


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful little coat and beret :sm24:


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautifully knitted outfit and the pumpkin colour is perfect. Oh, lovely little buttons too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vershi said:


> That is lovely, love the colour you have chosen.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RobynMay said:


> That is so beautiful. Such a pretty colour and the little hat is gorgeous!


Thank you very much


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable, thanks for the link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nannygoat said:


> Your sweater and hat are beautiful, I love the color.


Thank you very much nannygoat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Gorgeous set, the buttons are perfect! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you BonnieP????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

johannecw said:


> What a darling set!


Thank you ????


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the swing style will definitely make it thanks


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for posting the photos and the pattern link. I have downloaded it & put it in my Ravelry library.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jeannesmom said:


> Very lovely and such nice knitting. What yarn is that?


Thank you and the yarn is just an odd ball of dk yarn I had sorry no label


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

rujam said:


> It's lovely and now in my library, I love the colour.


Thank you very much rujam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sewlee said:


> Nice work. Wish the pattern came in larger sizes.


Thank you


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's adorable! I also love the beret.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Adorable and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work as always Sonja. I love this gorgeous set!!! ???? Ros


Thank you Ros . I'm definitely going to make it again and make sure I have enough yarn to finish it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> Very sweet! Nice work!


Thank you Audreyjean


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

granmarie5 said:


> Love it. Beautiful choice of yarn and wonderful knitting.


Thank you


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the heads up on this awesome pattern...it turned out adorable..great job on the little beret. I bet this will look adorable on some lucky baby!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Where can I find that adorable beret?


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Where can I find that adorable beret?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That is really pretty!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

ooh thank you, a new top down. i am always looking out for new designs. yours is beautifully knit and i love the colour.


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern and so well made! I've saved this pattern and the next baby girl gets this one! Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That is beautiful an I love the raglan sleeves to an the color an the beret.. Thanks going to that...


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

That is very cute!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely, looks great. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Precious outfit! I would love an adult one like that!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh that is very sweet and love the color. I see it is on Raverly, is it difficult to knit and is it all in one or do you have to sew it together? You did a great job and thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

very well done...I have this in my library.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Adorable outfit! Thanks for sharing????


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's a simple but adorable pattern. Yours turned out splendidly and I love the hat too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Oh that is very sweet and love the color. I see it is on Raverly, is it difficult to knit and is it all in one or do you have to sew it together? You did a great job and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Linda


It's knit top down and a fairly easy knit . I added 5 sts to each side for the button band so there was no sewing at all .


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

That's really lovely. Any "young lady" would be pleased to wear it. Well done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> It's knit top down and a fairly easy knit . I added 5 sts to each side for the button band so there was no sewing at all .


Sonja, I love the no sewing at all. Great idea for the button bands. ???? Ros


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh that's just a beautiful sweater, thanks for sharing. I love the swing style. I'm going to get the yarn and start this tomorrow. Have a good one everyone,


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

That is lovely and like your choice of colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Adorable, thanks for the link.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

carriemae said:


> Love the swing style will definitely make it thanks


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JanetLove2Knit said:


> Thank you for posting the photos and the pattern link. I have downloaded it & put it in my Ravelry library.


You are welcome


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks great! I'll have to save the pattern link for when I need or desire to make baby things.


----------



## Sewdiane (Jun 24, 2016)

The designer states that wpt was in the abbreviations and has been removed in the updated pattern. The wpt is not used in the pattern.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How adorable!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic pattern, great work! Very charming. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

aknitter said:


> It's adorable! I also love the beret.


Thank you aknitter ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ceciliavillabona said:


> Adorable and thanks for sharing.


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanaof3 said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up on this awesome pattern...it turned out adorable..great job on the little beret. I bet this will look adorable on some lucky baby!!


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> That is really pretty!


Thank you ????


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

It has a great look to it. So stylish. Good job.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. thanks for sharing the link. I have it downloaded and yarn ready to go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sylviaelliott said:


> ooh thank you, a new top down. i am always looking out for new designs. yours is beautifully knit and i love the colour.


Thank you very much ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tundrabunny said:


> Gorgeous pattern and so well made! I've saved this pattern and the next baby girl gets this one! Thank you for sharing your photos!


Thank you and glad you liked it enough to save the pattern


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I too, like the swing style the best. Thanks for sharing, your knit is an inspiration!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

That is so adorable! Great job!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BlueBerry36 said:


> That is beautiful an I love the raglan sleeves to an the color an the beret.. Thanks going to that...


Thank you Bluebery 36


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> very well done...I have this in my library.


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Adorable outfit! Thanks for sharing????


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

so cute


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the pattern and the color - wish they had the pattern in an adult size.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very beautiful.. this is a delightful design.. have bookmarked.xo ws


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Its gorgeous, well done you. x


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful, I love seeing coats... They were popular when I grew up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> That's a simple but adorable pattern. Yours turned out splendidly and I love the hat too.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pilla said:


> That's really lovely. Any "young lady" would be pleased to wear it. Well done.


Thank you Pilla


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Magna84 said:


> Oh that's just a beautiful sweater, thanks for sharing. I love the swing style. I'm going to get the yarn and start this tomorrow. Have a good one everyone,


Thank you and I look forward to seeing yours


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Added to my library, thank you!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern link - this is just precious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

christine flo said:


> That is lovely and like your choice of colours


Thank you Christine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

saukvillesu said:


> Looks great! I'll have to save the pattern link for when I need or desire to make baby things.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen said:


> Fantastic pattern, great work! Very charming. Thanks for posting.


You are welcome


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness Sonja ! Everything you show is awesome ! Thank you for sharing this ! I will watch to see if you find the beret pattern. ( have not read all 12 pages of the wonderful comments so i will do that first ) I love this sweet set ! 
I hope each day is healing for you. xx

ETA, found the beret pattern on page 5, Thank you Sonja !


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked the swing style better thought it was a little different . It's knit all in one top down . The pattern says to knit the button band separate , but I just added 5 stitches either side


Very cute sweater/pattern. I'm glad you mentioned adding 5 stitches to each side. I always intend to do that but then I forget so I've never actually done it. I put aside a baby sweater that I have knitted the button band 4 times. I better make myself finish that one before starting this one!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely little cardigan..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Oh my goodness Sonja ! Everything you show is awesome ! Thank you for sharing this ! I will watch to see if you find the beret pattern. ( have not read all 12 pages of the wonderful comments so i will do that first ) I love this sweet set !
> I hope each day is healing for you. xx
> 
> ETA, found the beret pattern on page 5, Thank you Sonja !


Thank you Adrienne . Glad you found the beret pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Weasynana said:


> It has a great look to it. So stylish. Good job.


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jean K said:


> Very pretty pattern. thanks for sharing the link. I have it downloaded and yarn ready to go.


You are welcome


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh it's absolutely lovely, beautiful style and colour.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gorgeous sweater and love the colour. Great work and well done :sm24:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful workmanship. Love both the jacket and hat.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I liked the swing style better thought it was a little different . It's knit all in one top down . The pattern says to knit the button band separate , but I just added 5 stitches either side


Good thinking, I hate adding the band on after!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!????


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is now on my "to do" list.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So cute. Love that color.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

The outfit is pretty! I really love the beret; it looks very vintage. Great job.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Gonna make! Beautiful work you did. Thanks for showing up this pattern, I've never seen it


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Nicely done, Love the color!!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

So cute! I love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I too, like the swing style the best. Thanks for sharing, your knit is an inspiration!


Thank you very much Patrice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Runner Girl said:


> That is so adorable! Great job!!


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Briegeen said:


> Really cute. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cute. I'd like one like it for myself! I love that color.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely pattern! Thank you!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very pretty perfect color for fall.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tat'sgran said:


> Very beautiful.. this is a delightful design.. have bookmarked.xo ws


Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Emmy Cat said:


> Its gorgeous, well done you. x


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jnelson-1947 said:


> Added to my library, thank you!


You are welcome


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

Very Beautiful.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice knitting Love the colors you used.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the swing style.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the pattern link - this is just precious.


You are very welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ChristmasTree said:


> Very cute sweater/pattern. I'm glad you mentioned adding 5 stitches to each side. I always intend to do that but then I forget so I've never actually done it. I put aside a baby sweater that I have knitted the button band 4 times. I better make myself finish that one before starting this one!


I'm never happy with the seams I sew so I always try to do as little sewing as possible


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Annasuz said:


> Oh it's absolutely lovely, beautiful style and colour.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

overwhelmed1 said:


> Gorgeous sweater and love the colour. Great work and well done :sm24:


Thank you very much


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love it


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love it


----------



## karenoleary381 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd love to knit this pattern


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

That is adorable! Now I need a good excuse (like a granddaughter) to knit it. :sm02:


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great jacket and love how you did the hat to match!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely set...nice work! :sm24:


----------



## karenoleary381 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi it won't give me the pattern only the picture


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ops!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is adorable


----------



## karenoleary381 (Jul 27, 2016)

It gives the picture but no pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful set and superbly done!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Very pretty! Good job.
Marge


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Toddytoo said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful workmanship. Love both the jacket and hat.


Thank you very much Toddytoo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

weimfam said:


> The outfit is pretty! I really love the beret; it looks very vintage. Great job.


I agree it does look vintage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> Gonna make! Beautiful work you did. Thanks for showing up this pattern, I've never seen it


You are welcome and thank you very much


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely color and sweet outfit.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely color and sweet outfit.


----------



## marinka verscheure (Aug 29, 2016)

love it!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely! And thanks for the pattern link. I tried & tried, but couldn't download the pattern pdf. If anyone has been able to do so, will be grateful for a copy.

Update: Have been able to download the pattern :sm01:


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I went over the weekend and got my yarn and I want to try this, I hesitate as I have on
Y been knitting a couple years, if I run into a problem can I pm you? 

Linda


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just lovely! And your changes are very creative!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> I went over the weekend and got my yarn and I want to try this, I hesitate as I have on
> Y been knitting a couple years, if I run into a problem can I pm you?
> 
> Linda


Yes you can pm me and I will try to help in any way I can 
I've only been knitting a couple of years too , I like to try different things . 
Just read the instructions through so you understand the pattern and you will do fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maltova said:


> Lovely! And thanks for the pattern link. I tried & tried, but couldn't download the pattern pdf. If anyone has been able to do so, will be grateful for a copy.
> 
> Update: Have been able to download the pattern :sm01:


Glad you were able to get the pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

asty said:


> Nicely done, Love the color!!


Thank you


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful set!!! Well done


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute set and different. Thumbs up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

brenda95355 said:


> Great jacket and love how you did the hat to match!!!


Thank you very much Brenda????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

edithann said:


> Lovely set...nice work! :sm24:


Thank you Edithann


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love it all - love the pattern, love the color, even love the name it has. Oh, love your workmanship!!! I'm off doing baby things but just had to have this pattern for when I begin again. Thanks for posting.

Oh, the beret is so cute...


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a cute pattern. Your's is precious in this color. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

karenoleary381 said:


> Hi it won't give me the pattern only the picture


Hope you now you have managed to get the pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Beautiful set and superbly done!


Thank you yona


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tove said:


> Beautiful, love it


Thank you


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice sweater. I love the swing version better.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This set looks very lovely .


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

auntiehenno said:


> Lovely color and sweet outfit.


Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MKDesigner said:


> Very pretty! Good job.
> Marge


Thank you Marge


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

soneka said:


> Cute set and different. Thumbs up!


Thank you very much


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you can pm me and I will try to help in any way I can
> I've only been knitting a couple of years too , I like to try different things .
> Just read the instructions through so you understand the pattern and you will do fine


Can't believe you've been knitting only a couple of years! The set in your avatar is awesome..I've pinned it for a future project :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maltova said:


> Can't believe you've been knitting only a couple of years! The set in your avatar is awesome..I've pinned it for a future project :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you very much for your lovely compliment


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I look forward to seeing yours


Just to let you know, I picked up some Lilac yarn and started working on this cute little sweater. Will post a pic when finished. Looks like there may be a lot of these sweaters being made, you started a new trend. Isn't KP fun?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Magna84 said:


> Just to let you know, I picked up some Lilac yarn and started working on this cute little sweater. Will post a pic when finished. Looks like there may be a lot of these sweaters being made, you started a new trend. Isn't KP fun?


Look forward to seeing a picture . Lilac is such a lovely colour 
And yes kp is fun . Will be interesting to see the sweater in all different shades


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh how sweet. Very pretty color too????


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful job--nice color too. Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> Oh how sweet. Very pretty color too????


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> Beautiful job--nice color too. Thanks for sharing the link!!


You are welcome


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Saw it free on ravelry and thought it would make a nice coat/ cardigan as the weather cools decided to knit a beret to go with it . The pattern was straight forward and easy to follow and comes in two different styles . A shorter basic cardigan , or the one I knit which is longer and has a bit of a swing style to it . I will definitely knit this again and use a nicer yarn as I was lazy and just picked up this colour and started to knit .
> Link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-poppy


Wish I hadn't been so quick off the mark and noticed you had added five stitches each side for button band. Well I'll just have to make another one! LOL!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pinkpaisley said:


> Wish I hadn't been so quick off the mark and noticed you had added five stitches each side for button band. Well I'll just have to make another one! LOL!!


Look forward to seeing yours when you have finished . I'm going to make another one too but think it will have to be after Christmas as I need to get started on some things


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks beautiful & I'm a fan of the color!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's darling. I'm always partial to this coral color.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

i knit said:


> Looks beautiful & I'm a fan of the color!


Thank you


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Very cute. I like the A-line look!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> That's darling. I'm always partial to this coral color.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> Very cute. I like the A-line look!


I liked the A-line look to


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Adorable ! Can't seem to get the pattern as there doesn't seem to been something to click on. What is the secret?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jayekay said:


> Adorable ! Can't seem to get the pattern as there doesn't seem to been something to click on. What is the secret?


I don't think the pattern is available on ravelry anymore


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So, so lovely!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful and love the color. I have 3 great grandaughters that would love one. Tried Raverly but to no avail and then tried to get it off Pinterest but you have to use a username and I have tried 3,times and still to no avail. Guess it was not meant to be. Can't say I didn't try. You should be proud you did a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, well done.


----------

